# Morrisons supermarket Fort William!!!



## jarvis (May 1, 2005)

:x
We have just got back from a wonderfull trip around the Highlands of Scotland. We had two nights in Fort William, the wife was pleased to see that there was a Morrisons in the town. So we called there to restock. We drove around the car park but found there to be no bays big enough for the motorhome, so we parked it on three bays in the furthest part of the car park from the store, with hardly any other vehicles any where near us. When we returned to the van we were horified to find we had been given a ticket. The ticket said we had parked taking three bays and had not parked in the spaces marked. If the car park was full we would not of parked it there but there was dozens of empty bays. When we are touring the van is our only mode of transport. This was a Morrisons car park with islands to leave your trolleys etc.
The cost of this parking was £50 to be paid within 21 days or else. I saw the warden putting tickets on cars that were parked in disabled bays with no badges these people deserve the £50 fine and the rest. So a word of warning to anybody thinking of taking there van to this store. Has anyone had any similar problems? I fell a little bit better now Graham.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Have you talked to/ written to the Store Manager, or better still the head office of Morrisons pointing out to them they have lost the good will of a customer and ask why they are anti motorhomes in a known tourist area. You never know a polite but firmly worded letter could reap rewards, especially if you just happen to mention that you have mentioned it on this site with its 1000's of members.
Worth a try I would have thought :wink: 

Just in passing the traffic wardens are very very hot in Fort William last time I was there so be warned everyone


----------



## jarvis (May 1, 2005)

Hi Helen I intend to write a letter to the head office. Jill my wife always uses the Morrisons near to us. We live in Leeds which is near to the HQ of Morrisons. The warden was not part of the council, the money has to be sent to a private firm in London. Graham


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi I do not understand the legal basis of the fine, did it say anywhere that you where not allowed to park over more than one bay? can a private company ie morrisons fine you for parking in a car park that they designate for public use while shopping in their store. all seems a bit iffy to me.

Olley


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Hi 
if that happened to me i wouldnt pay the fine and wouldnt go back there again,as i normally take up 4 spaces.......aido


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jarvis
If I were you I would write to the Managing Director of Morrisons, copying the company you have been told to pay, enclosing a photocopy of the ticket and ask if the ticket is legal. I hope you kept the till receipt to show that you actually made a purchase during the alledged offence, and include a copy of that as well. Ask what the penalty is for non payment and inform the MD that you were parked on his company's premises, which is provided for the specific purpose of allowing his company's patrons to leave their vehicles whilst the occupants are buying his company's products, and as the vehicle you had parked was your only means of transport you had parked it in an out of the way position so as not to inconvenience any other customer. It is not your fault that they do not provide large parking spaces after all.
He may be interested to know that this post has a potential audience of thousands of potential Morrisons customers and should he decide to take you to court for non payment of a trumped up fine, then he may be further interested to know that you will inform all the leisure industry press so that they may take an interest in the way his company treats their customers.
Good luck matey, and stick to your guns, it is not a good sign that we are now penalised for shopping whilst on the road.
Keith
Ps. I have stopped in Tescos and taken 4 spaces without incurring the wrath of the car park gestapo.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Depends on the circumstances, if it was a pay and disply park or similar then they were probably justifiable in fining you if you took up 3 spots.
I'd agree with Helen, write to them in a polite but firm manner complaining and pointing out how much custom you bring to the store/area and that a little common sense would probably prevail. Supermarkets are usually quite good at customer relations, I once complained about height barriers at our local Sommerfield and they took them down next day (probably purely coincidence!).

Don't hold your breath tho, but worth a try.....

pete.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

jarvis said:


> We had two nights in Fort William, the wife was pleased to see that there was a Morrisons in the town.


We stopped there in August to stock up. It was packed, and we couldn't park anywhere easily.

Usually we can park in a normal bay, as long its on the edge of the car park? This is because we have a large rear overhang, and can just let it hang over the grass.

However, that stoooopid Morrisons" in Fort William, has a little "rail" style fence all the way around the outside. The kind which is about 18" off the ground, just enough to stop you letting the overhang.. overhang, Grrrrrr

So we tried the car park next door, big motorhome bays.. but you gotta pay :-(

So in the end, we just caused havok at Morrisons. The misses went in alone, and I stayed in the van with the kids. And we just kept getting in everyones way, ho ho ho.

I only moved when the car park attendant bloke whinged I was an obstruction. He would say "need to move".... So I did.. just far enough for him to have to walk and tell me again, and again, and again. This went on for ages whilst the misses shopped 

It got humorous in the end, as there were two other motorhomes doing the same little jiggle too?

The attendant chappy was not amused to say the least. He did mention at one point I would get a ticket. But when I nicely replied that he was obviously a lot braver than he looked, he wandered off chuntering.

All for the sake of a weekly shop 8O

More Reasons to hop by Morrisons


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

Fort William is a dump, and parking is a pain in the bum, there is a Pay Display car park with coach spaces at the western end of town, but it is of course nowhere near Morrisons. I you're desperate for shopping and are heading Mallaig direction take the first left over the river which is signposted Caol, stay on that road for about 1½ miles you will find a Co-op on your right, parking not large but no wardens.
John


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

The point of course is, if you are spending money in the shop.. then why should you not have free parking.. whatever size vehicle? 

If Morrisons could be bothered to remove the little "rail" fence around the edge (which is only there purely for decorative reasons IMHO), then the parking problem for large vehicles would be removed. In fact just remove a bit of it on one side, like over near the bottle bank.. where there is a big clear area to allow motorhomes to swing into the bays. 

There were several spaces scattered around the edges I could have used upon arrival, but that stooopid rail prevented this, sigh. 

We could have also parked in one of the disabled bays OK too.. However they were all full.. nearly all with non badge holders :-( 

So at least if they are ticketing those folk, it makes me feel happier


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

So Jarvis.............the fact that this warden was anti motorhome enough to give you a ticket.........seems to be down to Wilecoyote.....performing his "jiggle about" and generally pi**ing him off when he visited in August!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Ha ha - yeah maybe ;-)

The parking guy was a right hitler jobsworth type. And even wore a peaked cap as part of his uniform, heh heh !

The first words he used to me were "This is a car park", I kind of replied "eh".. to which he then said "Your not a car".. "oh" I replied. 

It was at that point I realised that my predicted boring wait, was going to be so much more fun all of a sudden


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

A few thoughts on your "fine". they are just thoughts, possibly not facts especially as it happened in Scotland ( _here be monsters_!) so IMHO

If the land is private land belonging to Morrisons they may be able to levy a charge but not a fine. Read the details very carefully on the ticket. It may be better to ignore the ticket and the threat of a "fine". It may involve you in a civil court proceeding but I doubt they would take it that far.

If the traffic warden was from a private company there is no legal way for them to obtain your home address just from your registration plate so contacting them will only confirm that you have received the ticket and lead to them pursuing you

In Wales (at Rhyl I think) Morrisons have handed over the car park to the local council and here they do have the power to fine.

Did you take photographs of the scene showing any notices banning Motorhomes and the distance to the signs. Did you see any signs?

There have been cases of fraudsters going round supermarket car parks issuing tickets.

Keep cool , do not admit anything , do not contact anyone..........do not pass go , do not collect £200......

Mike


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi I do not understand the legal basis of the fine, did it say anywhere that you where not allowed to park over more than one bay? can a private company ie morrisons fine you for parking in a car park that they designate for public use while shopping in their store. all seems a bit iffy to me.
> 
> Olley


 8O :? I would refuse to pay. If you are legitimately shopping there and not camping and there are no warning signs. Surely they have no leagl right to fine you. Let them take you to court. I am sure it would not stand up in court. :evil:


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

spykal said:


> There have been cases of fraudsters going round supermarket car parks issuing tickets.
> Mike


The parking attendant at Fort William was quite high profile when I was there.

He also carried an electronic gadget, which he seamed to be punching everyones registration number into as he wandered past.

Actually, when we first arrived, we seen him have words with one couple, stating they had overstayed their welcome. He had clearly recorded the time that they had been parked there on his little gadget.

The fact one of them was still slurping on a McDoanlds drink as they wandered back to the car had given the game away. (McDonalds is over the road).

The couples car was full of shopping, all in Morrisons bags? So one assumed they had popped over to Mc Donalds for a bit to eat afterwards.

But the parking attendant appeared to have an inbuilt laser guided telescopic sight for anyone carrying anything which resembled the golden arches on it. 

I do remember reading one of several signs, but can't remember what it said exactly now.. I am sure it was clear though "Morrisons customers only" and two hours maximum stay.

I also think the term they used on the signs was something like "Parking Penalities are in force", rather than mentioning words like " Wheel Clamps" or "fines" But stand to be corrected.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I called to shop at Morrisons in Kettering a couple of years ago .. down a winding driveway to the carpark entrance to be confronted by a height barrier; it didn't have the height marked on it!! I didn't think I would get under it but wasn't going to get out to check. The traffic queue behind me was dispersed into chaos as I attempted a three point turn which escalated into a seven pointer . I vowed never to shop at Morrisons again ( well, not that I actually ever had ) .... unfortunately Morrisons bought Safeway, the nearest most convenient store to home .................that's life ...........

H


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

We should vote with our feet, this sort of attitude toward motorhomes gets my blood boiling .. 

I know where I WON"T be shopping in future. :evil:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just come back from Scotalnd via York and we never had any problem parking anywhere with our 24 footer other than Aviemore where we just kept on going.
Along with others, we parked in the West end car park on the loch side at Fort William straddling two parking bays and the warden was quite happy with that. It is not that far to walk into the main street to shop but Tescos is at the far end. However,I did see the warden booking a caravan which had parked sideways stradlling about 6 to eight bays  

peedee


----------



## 89278 (May 18, 2005)

In Northampton on our way to visit Norfolk, there is a Matalans, I thought I would have a look around to break up the journey a bit and stretch my legs. However there is a height barrier on the carpark and I could not get in, so I went next door to Wickes and stopped there.

I saw on the sighn above the entrance to the Wickes carpark that said Max Parking time 1 hour. (1 Hour, !!!! how the **** do they expect people to choose a new kitchen or bathroom in 1 hour!!!!!!!?)

Needless to say I got a fine for parking there and going next door.  :cry


----------



## jarvis (May 1, 2005)

Hi to you all and thanks for the input on this. Until this afternoon when I rang customer services at Morrisons HQ I still thought this may be some scam. Alas no it isn't, the woman from customer services said Morrisons owned the car park and employed two ticketing companies around the country to patrol their car parks. I explained to her as I said in my original thread. She told me to explain my plight to the ticketing company. I replied that this would be pointless as they were no doubt on a comission basis. So she said she would look into it and get back to me. One thought I had was as spylal said, do they have access to the police national computer to get my details? Is this why private clampers use clamps or tow away instead of tickets. If Morrisons take say £25 of this fee how much do they think it will cost them in customers deserting their stores? I will keep you posted on my results. 
Thanks again Graham.


----------



## 95502 (Jun 20, 2005)

That's a real bummer! I live in the Highlands and have visited FW many times. Funnily enough I also got a £30 fine for parking in a 'residential' zone for 20 minutes, however that was the council I expect, it wasn't in Morrison's. I think Morrison's might be more severe here because the car park gets used a lot by tourists who might not be using the store, but their behaviour here is clearly abominable! If this is a private co. administering the parking control then I'm sure they can fine people legally, just as private cos. run parking control cos. all over the country. Are you sure this is not a council-run car park? Bad luck though - there's no need for such an attitude to (loyal) Morrison customers! I would refuse to pay and see what happens.


----------



## Braesman (May 9, 2005)

Just a point of information, In Scotland, in 1992 wheel-clamping on private land was banned overnight, as it was declared to be extortion and theft. So Morrisons may be able to fine you or tow you away, but they can't clamp you, at least not in Scotland.


----------



## moncayomike (May 11, 2005)

At Fort William, behind Morrisons is a pay and display car park with large bays for cars and trailers/ caravans, we parked there in the summer all day with no problem, and yes we even went into Morrisons for some shopping...


----------



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

wow 
we have used the cp in question many times over the last 6 years [not this year tho] and not even seen a little man with a peaked cap but it was a safeway then.
we just about manage to get in a bay [just a bit sticking out at the back and usually have breakfast there. 
There were barriers and a little hut for an attendant to stand in and charge outgoing vehicles but never anyone there.
We stock up for the highlands there. Don't think we'll bother next year
I can confirm that the Rhyl one has been handed over to the council to "police" and the council seem to make a lot from it but not seen anyone there taking numbers or walking round for the last few weeks but it is the only cp in rhyl without height barriers


----------



## peter (May 10, 2005)

We were in the Fort William area in July, we drove up from Glencoe up to Inverness. Shopping was required, but Fort William was out, it was packed, so we decided to head for Caol, we parked up and I went into Fort William by bus. It cost me a couple of quid, and took half hour or so.
Maybe I am silly but I believe in consideration to others, my motorhome is a medium size one, but would take up 2 or 3 spaces, also car park attendants have a difficult job to do without being wound up by owners of motorhomes demanding the right to park. in a restricted area at a busy time.
No wonder height barriers are popping up all over the place.

pete


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

peter said:


> car park attendants have a difficult job to do without being wound up by owners of motorhomes demanding the right to park. in a restricted area at a busy time.
> No wonder height barriers are popping up all over the place.pete


Hi Pete 
with the greatest respect I must disagree, are we going to discriminate on size of vehicle now? 
What about disabled parking, are they not entitled to extra space? 
If we are legitimate shoppers then we are entitled to park and height barriers don't just discriminate against motorhomes, many are too low for a 4 x 4 .. perhaps they should be banned also .. 
This ISN"T a problem in France, they actively welcome motorhomes and make provision for us.. they certainly don't discriminate..

Jim


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

If you check up on the website of Neil Herron (?) in Northumberland, the county of metric martyrs you will find that a case is going on re a council up there doing something similar with parking tickets and private companies.
It is against the Bill of Rights which (I believe) pre dates Magna Carta and requires that no man may be fined or imprisoned except by a judge/magistrate.
I can't remember the precise details but this is going well at legal levels and the council is now trying to work out who is the scapegoat and how they are going to refund the fines. It might well be that these fines could be illegal in their entirety but being on private land there may be an escape route.
However, in every Morrisons I have ever been in it is usually made clear on signposting that penalties are applied for overparking or condition breaking. If it says to only occupy one bay then why think you are so different that you can occupy two, and if parking is limited to one hour why feel you can stay longer. As for parking in the park of one company to visit another...that's a bit like have your next door neighbours' visitors using your driveway rather than the neighbours because the neighbours have a lot of visitors that day!!! After all you are on private property at that point.

nobby


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Nobby I don't think anybody is demanding the right to park regardless of other people, just that if their is plenty of room and you are using the shop why not, they are making a profit out of you.

I have parked at lakeside, and I take up 4 bays, but make sure that I am as far away from the complex as possible so as not to be problem for other people, and that there are other spaces availble.

If you roll up and the car park is busy you are unlikely to find a space big enough anyway. 

Olley


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

[ScotJimland said:


> What about disabled parking, are they not entitled to extra space?
> 
> If we are legitimate shoppers <snip>
> 
> Jim


This is (was) our problem. We have a wheelchair on board. Catching the bus in or around Fort William was not an option.

In fact, the local bus company only owns one bus with wheelchair access. When we were there, it was out of service... we telephoned to ask such details.

Taxis:- Only one I am afraid in Fort William with wheelchair access? Guess what.. he had left his ramps at home. He did offer to bring them next day, but said he would surcharge an additional 3 quid on top of the normal charge :-(

Therefore, we had no alternative but to head into Morrisons direct?

Whilst on the subject of size BTW, Our car (not motorhome) is as big as many peoples Motorhomes, so what is the difference?

Also, as Jim mentions.. we were "legitimate shoppers". So why can we not park there anyway? As a family we were not popping in to spend 20 or 30 quid on basic provisions, we were doing a regular shop.. which came to well over £150 as it happens.

Surely that should warrant a parking space alone.


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

just a point....

How can the car park attendant say m/h are not cars?

We are* taxed *as *cars,* not buses or lorries. So why don't these places have bays to fit all size vehicles? That is discrimination. In my view.

Lyn


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

phoenix said:


> j That is discrimination. In my view.


My point exactly.. discrimination and *Greed*

Boycott them .. vote with our wheels :evil:


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Having fallen foul of similar circumstances at a B & Q car park I did some research into the legality of private car parks and submit the following extract which answers some of the earlier correspondents.
"LEGALITY
The law requires that large, clear warning signs are displayed both at the entrance and throughout the parking area, informing motorists of the restrictions in place. There must be sufficient warning signs clearly displayed so that they are easily visible from where a vehicle may park and subsequently be issued with a Penalty charge Notice and, should a vehicle park in such an area, they are entering into a contract agreeing to the terms of parking as displayed on the warning signs.

By parking the driver automatically enters into a Contract with you for you to issue a Penalty Charge Notice.

You must ensure that you display sufficient Warning Signs at the entrance of the parking area and throughout so that the motorist can clearly see them from wherever they park their vehicle.

The legal department will undertake, at no expense to you, the collection of the parking charge. Where we obtain the vehicle licensing details from the DVLA we will not disclose data to you.".

The last paragraph is taken from one of the parking companies web sites it is also interesting to note that htese companies keep all of the fines collected and pursue all unpaid fines through the civil court.

So unless you want the bailiff on your doorstep beware.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

phoenix said:


> That is discrimination. In my view.
> Lyn


Ho Ho Ho - Welcome to the real world 

Seriously, we are discriminated against every day simply because we have a member of our family (13yr old son) who is disabled.

Yeah there are so called laws, but when it comes to the big companies, they don't give a sh.. sorry, hoot. 

We don't live in the normal world see, so were used to it.. were aliens to society, heh heh heh?

Don't stop us having a moan from time to time though eh 

Cheers


----------



## ollybear (May 16, 2005)

Parking in England can be a real pain in your neck. It seems in some places that virtually every free piece of ground is plastered with signs for charges ,restrictions and legal notices. In Plymouth, my wifes hometown, are private carparks with video surveillance, barriers, threatening signs and half an army of wardens at the entrance. It makes you feel most uncomfortable. Even in remote places in the countryside (Wembury near Plymouth) there are now wardens and silly charges on the carpark (Now owned by the national trust) that used to be free and where you enjoyed looking at the lovely view eating a sandwich and drinking a cup of tea. 
Sorry if this thread is drifting off, but there is nobody else I can tell about this. England is such a lovely country with all the history, tradition, countryside and people like you in this forum.

Best wishes from Germany

Ollybear


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Do remember that Morrisons could avoid the whole issue, by simply removing some or all of that stupid little 18" high fence thingy that runs around the edge of the car park. 

When we were there, I could have parked in quite a few bays, had it not been for that fence. 

Actually, that is just the right sort of height to fall over and hurt oneself eh? 

Humm, Maybe I should return, I have a cunning plan ;-)


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

philjohn said:


> Having fallen foul of similar circumstances at a B & Q car park I did some research into the legality of private car parks and submit the following extract which answers some of the earlier correspondents.
> "LEGALITY
> The law requires that large, clear warning signs are displayed both at the entrance and throughout the parking area, informing motorists of the restrictions in place. /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## 88808 (May 9, 2005)

A *CAR* park is for parking *CARS*, if I take Red Dragon bus into a parking area which is marked out for _cars_ I always seek permission to park.

I parked in a supermarket car park for a few hours in a coach to take my "rest", I cleared it with the manager first, he was more than happy to let me park in the corner out of the way.

I have chosen to use a full size coach as a motorhome so it is upto me to find a safe, convenient and legal place to park it. If that means I have to park out of town and walk or get a "bus" to the supermarket then that is my problem.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Red_Dragon_Bus said:


> A *CAR* park is for parking *CARS*,


So if I park a *Railroad Car or a Cable Car * I would be within the definition ?

I think not, but 'car' is a generic term, any vehicle that is taxed as a car is a car and I'm tired of being persecuted and for driving a motorhome that is taxed and classed as a *Car*

Jim


----------



## jarvis (May 1, 2005)

Hi all Well after around 8 or 9 calls to customer services at Morrisons I think I have got a result. Eventually I got through to The estates department, I explained again to the chap what had happened and that if Sir Ken Morrison sat down and thought about it, the outcome would be;
a) the ticketing firms would get say £25 (50%)
b) Morrisons £25 (50%)
c) Asda 1 mile from our local store £6750 (my wife spends about £150/week at Morrisons) say 45 weeks/year.
As I said on the original thread the car park was half empty and we parked as far from the store as possible. 
Graham.


----------



## jarvis (May 1, 2005)

So they agreed to waive the parking fee.
Graham.


----------



## 93498 (May 1, 2005)

I can honestly say that I've never had this problem at any supermarket, maybe due to luck, I don't know.

I have used the Morrisons in question in August this year, but was parked on the large carpark overlooking Loch Linnhe (the one with the coach bays) and it was a Sunday so there was no parking charge.

Walking back with a few carrier-bags of shopping was not a problem, but maybe in another twenty years or so I'll think differently about that one.

We thoroughly enjoyed the couple of hours we spent in Fort William and may well pass through there again in the future, of course the Morrisons car park will be given a very wide berth. 

It's a shame when a supermarket giant like Morrisons stoops so low as to fine the tourists that bring much of the money into the area. The amount of motorhomes we saw while there was mind boggling, my arm still aches from all the waving...lol

If this happened at my local Tesco I would be demanding to see the manager immediately, and firm words would be said. A friend of mine did this once when a car was parked on the 'motorcycles only' bay, and two weeks later there were posts to stop cars getting onto it.

Good luck with the outcome to this sorry scenario.

Phil


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

jarvis said:


> As I said on the original thread the car park was half empty and we parked as far from the store as possible. Graham.


Exactly, so whats problem?

Sheesh!


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

jarvis said:


> (my wife spends about £150/week Graham.


"a week" 
My wife spends less than £40 a week for 2 of us and we are well fed

nobby


----------



## 88808 (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Red_Dragon_Bus said:
> 
> 
> > A *CAR* park is for parking *CARS*,
> ...


If the vehicle is too big to fit in the spaces painted on the ground it is not a car!

PLG doesnt spell car?

If you go into a motorway service area, there is a "car park", a "coach park" and a "HGV park" sometimes even a "caravan parking area"


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Red_Dragon_Bus said:


> [
> If the vehicle is too big to fit in the spaces painted on the ground it is not a car!


Zzzzz

Is it just me :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Red_Dragon_Bus said:


> [If you go into a motorway service area, there is a "car park", a "coach park" and a "HGV park" sometimes even a "caravan parking area"


Exactly .. no problem with this, they make provision, why can't supermarkets set aside places too, or at least accommodate *legititmate* shoppers without slapping parking fines on them 
If a coach loaded with shoppers parked would they fine the driver ? :roll:

Not too much to ask, just treat us equally ..


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

quote "Red_Dragon_Bus"
If the vehicle is too big to fit in the spaces painted on the ground it is not a car!

So thats the legal definition of a car, I always wondered, seems like quite a sensible suggestion to me, no doubt their is a european directive for the width of a car parking space.

Olley


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Morrisons*

Morrisons in the Shetland Islands did not last for long,

the reason, things sold on the UK mainland had one price, but when sold in Shetland was a higher price,

There are only 2 supermarkets in Shetland, Co-op, and Safeways, who sold out to Morrisons, due to the discord between Morrisons and its customers, or should i say, its customers and Morrisons, a few ! of the many letters sent to the local press, were printed, ALL the letters stated they were going to boycott Morrisons,

Ang guess what, the Co-op turnover increased by over 25% in the following 2 months, and is still slowly going up, you only have to take a look at the car park, today the Co-op one 85 - 90% full, the other one around 5%, 20 - 30 cars, I say the other one, as morrisons sold out to Somerfield, but the custom has stayed with the Co-op,

The turnover of the Co-op, is one of the highest in the UK, thanks to Morrisons.

Colin


----------



## 89660 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Fort William*

The coach park in Fort William doesn't charge out of season.
If you go into Oban there are designated Motorhome parking bays which are pay and display in the day but free after 6 O 'Clock so it is possible to overnight there.Tesco's do not charge on there car park so it is possible to park there in daytime and move onto the council car park at night.[hr:7c559aa260]


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

This subject sent shivers down my spine!

I have just spent over two weeks travelling down to Cornwall and back in the motorhome. I have parked my 24foot motorhome in Morrisons carpark Weston Super Mare twice, whilst shopping instore, taking two in line bays. Each time there were several other motorhomes parked in the same fashion. On the way home I called at another Morrisons store in West Yorkshire where I parked for three hours whilst having lunch and shopping instore. I did not encounter any problems. But I have boycotted the Morrisons at Boroughbridge because they have height barriers for the shoppers car park but not for the fuel station!!!

Ken Morrison lives near Boroughbridge and I was once shown his house but I can't at the moment remember where it is! Perhaps we should write directly to him and tell him how motorhome unfriendly his stores are!!!

Incidently *all motorhomes are classed as cars* by the Vehicle Inspectorate [VOSA]. A Ministry of Transport Test [MOT] for a motorhome is charged at car rates and a car test is carried out whether you go to a class 7 MOT testing station or to a VOSA HGV - PCV testing station.

I have just received my Vehicle Licence Application for the motorhome which has a 2.8 diesel engine and maximum weight of 3850kgs. The tax class is private HGV - the duty is £165. My daughter has a small Ford Escort van 1.8diesel engine and pays £170 duty. Doesn't make sense does it?


----------

